# How to fix Google Voice lag.



## GeeFrmCali (Aug 3, 2012)

To fix the Google Voice Search just simply go to the Google Search settings click on Voice then uncheck the Hotword Detection and that should speed it up.


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! Works great!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mantooth (Sep 1, 2012)

Haha, it's amazing how well that works. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

